# Recomendations for dentist up north



## poochpal (24 Oct 2007)

I need to have two crowns replaced and one new crown fitted. I have been quoted €2100 (including discount) and I was wondering if anyone has had similar work done up north and if it is worth going up there. Also; anybody know anything about the different types of crowns i.e Lava as opposed to Porcelain.

thanks in advance


----------



## werner (26 Oct 2007)

I have found these excellent and a minimum of half of the RIP_OFF Southern Ireland prices for exactly the same materials. Their qualifcations are excellent as well

Ballybot Dental Surgery in Newry (048) 30263326


----------



## Leper (31 Oct 2007)

There are many dentists in Spain that charge less than half the amount in Ireland for the same service. Usually, they speak English also.

I know this does not answer your question, but it is an option. Give me a shout if you need more info.


----------



## Caveat (1 Nov 2007)

A lot of people seem to go to _Daisy Hill_ hospital in Newry for dental work.


----------



## Northerngirl (1 Nov 2007)

Duke Street Dental practice, Warrenpoint. Great dentists, beautiful location, about 5-10 mins drive from Newry on dual-carriage way.


----------



## cibby (1 Nov 2007)

I heard  a Mr McCarter in the Mall, Armagh is good, did work for a friend. tel 004428375266.
I have had to get lots of dental work done here in the past, and it has caused me never to allow a dentist near my mouth until I get prices from him, even if close rather than exact. I am thinking of going to NI for next lot of routine work.
Do you have a tel no for the Warrenpoint dentist northern girl? I wont go up to NI till I price it there too!


----------



## markowitzman (1 Nov 2007)

lava is the latest and greatest in all porcelain technology. Have a look at the video at the endo of this link 
These crowns are significantly more expensive to get made but appearance is superior than conventional metal-backed porcelain crowns.


----------



## emmt (5 Aug 2008)

Northerngirl/werner - I badly need a trip to the dentist and will definitely have some costly work to be done. Thinking of travelling to the north and am interested in your recommendations of Duke Street Dental practice, Warrenpoint and Ballybot Dental Surgery. Like a large % of people, I would rather pull out my toenails with a pliers than go to a dentist so I've left it a bit late and will prob need some expensive work done. I was recommended another guy in the Newry/Warrenpoint area but I went to him YEARS ago and would prefer to go to someone who had more modern techniques. Are ye still happy with the work ye got done with these dentists? I need to go fairly soon but am still making excuses cos Im scared to bits!


----------

